# 75



## The Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know why it's there, but why is the number 75 next to the report button? Has it always been there?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 20, 2013)

I see 86 from my account.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wait.


----------



## spaps (Jun 20, 2013)

It _was_ 145 for me, but now it's gone.


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 77.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to see "86" but now it's gone as well.


----------



## spaps (Jun 20, 2013)

I went to the member list, and started to count from 75, from Hunter to me. If Hunter is 75, it makes Saney 77 on there, since he's two under Hunter, and I'm 144 (though I'm pretty sure I miscounted).
EDIT: Katsu is 84 when I counted again, and Catparty was 86.


----------



## Male (Jun 20, 2013)

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 20, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> I went to the member list, and started to count from 75, from Hunter to me. If Hunter is 75, it makes Saney 77 on there, since he's two under Hunter, and I'm 144 (though I'm pretty sure I miscounted).
> EDIT: Katsu is 84 when I counted again, and Catparty was 86.



Could've been 84 as well. I actually don't really remember what it was exactly.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 155


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 83


----------



## Male (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't see anything


----------



## OR 345 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 114.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got 164. I started seeing it a couple days ago.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have 121.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 21, 2013)

i got a rock.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't get anything.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> I didn't get anything.



You're #1 to me.


----------



## DV 259 (Jun 21, 2013)

We're talking about this, right?



I was kind of curious too.  More curious now that the # is faded every other post.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah mine is totally 86. 

but i thought i just meant to 86 the comment


----------



## shutupman (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine says 201, alternates between black and grey text every other post.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 21, 2013)

123 here, baby ^.^


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

Welp, 75 is gone for me.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2013)

i see the number 23 everywhere now


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

My favorite number.

That movie was awful though.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> My favorite number.
> 
> That movie was awful though.




saxophone scene


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2013)

If you're still seeing numbers, please PM me a screenshot of a thread.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 21, 2013)

No, mine is gone now. Thanks, Null.


----------



## el_saturno (Jun 21, 2013)

i see time of day, no numbers.

Should I seeing the numbers?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

No. Anyway, where are you from?


----------



## el_saturno (Jun 21, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> No. Anyway, where are you from?



Hello, I am from Tallinn, Estonia but I am America seeing grandfather three months.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Whereabouts?


----------



## el_saturno (Jun 21, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Whereabouts?



I'm apologies, I know nothing of this word?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Where?


----------



## el_saturno (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, I understanding now. My grandfather is in Oak Park in state of Illinois. Tomorrow we driving down to seeing him, but tonight must be in Chicago in the state of Illinois.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

Estonia? That's fine, but no country will ever be as great as the soviet motherland.







Слава России!


----------



## Lil (Jun 21, 2013)

>missed out on all the number shenanigans
maaaaaan


----------



## Male (Jun 21, 2013)

You'll always be number two to me. ;3


----------



## Lil (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoiler








It's like I waited my whole life just for this moment


----------



## Holdek (Jun 21, 2013)

Mine says 



Spoiler



69 LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Mine says
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## spaps (Jun 22, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[youtube]ikxkIWMwf08[/youtube]


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 22, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> brooklynbailiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was waiting for you to pop up here.    


That dude Rufus? He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 22, 2013)

I got a blank space.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 22, 2013)

The number of the beast has appeared on my forearm. This also may be a site issue.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally found it. It's 69. 

(No, srsly)



Spoiler


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Feb 5, 2014)

What a great bump.


----------

